# Help Deciding on a New Driver



## cwk132 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi all, anyways I have been in the market for a new driver and have a few in mind but I wanted your opinions on which one would be best suited for me. I am 15 years old and just starting to get serious about golf after a few years of playing so I don't really want to spend that much money on a driver (Looking for under $170 preferably). So the drivers that I am thinking about are the Taylormade R580XD , Adams Redline RPM, or a Great Big Bertha II, so I was wondering which one you guys thought was the best value for that price range or if there are any other club suggestions I would gladly hear them. Thanks.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

id say the taylormade driver much more forgiving


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

I'm a beginner and my Golf Pro is the Best Senior Golf Pro in my country nowadays. His son, Juvic Pagunsan, is currently the Best Filipino Golf Player who was recently awarded the Rookie of the Year by US PGA.

Well, so far, I have seen my Golf Pro hit a lot of golf driver, named it: from Callaway, Taylor R5 to R7 and many other.

And so far, I have seen my Golf Pro got surprised at how Nike SQ and Cleveland Compo 460 flew his balls farther by 30yards.

Therefore, I think the Best Driver right now is Nike SQ or Cleveland Compo 460.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

yes the Nike SQ is a good driver but may be a little bit put off by the large head on it.


----------



## demetri (Oct 17, 2006)

King Cobra 400SZ is a fantastic club, hugely forgiving and makes a great sound. The louder it pings the further it goes!!


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Police said:


> yes the Nike SQ is a good driver but may be a little bit put off by the large head on it.


Its not that bad really, a close friend has one, he can boom that a mile.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I bought the SQ for my wife maybe 3 months ago. It is a great looking driver but the head is about 20% larger than my FT-3 driver. My only complaint is the Head Cover could pass as a signal flare if you were stranded in the dark. I tried hitting it a few different times, it goes pretty decent for a womens flex club and my poor excuse for a swing.


----------

